# Speed



## Nafgon (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello. I want to ask, what maximum speed have you achieved with slingshot and what band did you use?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

h34r: h34r: h34r:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17436-crazy-fast-homemade-slingshot-bands-up-to-430-fps/


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi. I got 401 fps using theraband gold single 26 cm long, 30mm at fork and 10 mm at the pouch. I used 6.4 mm steel ball bearings.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lots of info here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

Summary of results here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

